# Heey



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

Heey. So i have had an account on here for a bit, but just havent really been on much. lol.

anyways, my name's Emily, I'm 15 and i have been boarding for 2 seasons, and freestyle skiing for 1. lol. I usually ride Blue Mountain or Moonstone if im in ontario, but otherwise i go up to Western Canada and hit up the rockies. I am a bit of a sneakerhead and absolutely love the style and the world of snowboarding... so yea.. that pretty much sums it up. lol.


Peace.

Edit:
wow.
i meant to press the 5, not the 4. so i am actually 15. lol.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

Heey Em, my name is Larry from Shaolin.I'm a dude with simple pleasures, simple dreams in life. I delight in eating popcorn while watching a movie, listening to good music, dining out with my family, reminiscing good old days with friends, walking along the beach ... watching the sunset. I'm a sentimental person because I tend to keep things others may consider junk like scraps of papers, chocolate wrappers... - anything that defines a special moment in my life. I abhor people who lie and pretend to be someone they're not. I loathe people who like playing games...spare me, please. I am an honest soul. I believe that what goes around comes around. lol.

Peace.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> Heey Em, my name is Larry from Shaolin.I'm a dude with simple pleasures, simple dreams in life. I delight in eating popcorn while watching a movie, listening to good music, dining out with my family, reminiscing good old days with friends, walking along the beach ... watching the sunset. I'm a sentimental person because I tend to keep things others may consider junk like scraps of papers, chocolate wrappers... - anything that defines a special moment in my life. I abhor people who lie and pretend to be someone they're not. I loathe people who like playing games...spare me, please. I am an honest soul. I believe that what goes around comes around. lol.
> 
> Peace.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :thumbsup:... well played, sir.

Nice to see another 'ontarian' on the forums, Emily... I'm Kris and almost double your age, and You can catch me at Blue Mtn. or Moonstone on a saturday or sunday morning if the snow's good


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

kri$han said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :thumbsup:... well played, sir.
> 
> Nice to see another 'ontarian' on the forums, Emily... I'm Kris and almost double your age, and You can catch me at Blue Mtn. or Moonstone on a saturday or sunday morning if the snow's good


you know what? if i put this up on some personal ad place, i might be able to trick girls into thinking im sensitive :laugh:


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> you know what? if i put this up on some personal ad place, i might be able to trick girls into thinking im sensitive :laugh:


Plentyoffish.com Free Online Dating Service & Dating Site

ready?
set?

GO!

(and post the results)


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

kri$han said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :thumbsup:... well played, sir.
> 
> Nice to see another 'ontarian' on the forums, Emily... I'm Kris and almost double your age, and You can catch me at Blue Mtn. or Moonstone on a saturday or sunday morning if the snow's good


haha telling a girl your twice her age isnt always the best opening line :cheeky4:
and it also makes telling her where she can find ya seem a little seedy :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

lol. 

thanks .


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

haha oh yea i probably should've added in a welcome...so uhh welcome!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Gawd, I can see this thread evolving into an episode of "To Catch a Predator"...

Welcome to the forum Emily, hope you stick around. You'll probably be the most mature influence we have on this site...


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

lmao .

thanks, man .


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


Whats up?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

thanks.

nothing much. and you ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

same old, thinking about going to Orlando Tuesday. I need a few days off from reality


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

lmao sounds fun


----------

